# Complete PFSH Question



## lgrennan (Nov 11, 2010)

It's been awhile since I coded ED cases.  Only 2 of the 3 (PSH, PMH, PFH) are required for a complete, is that correct?  

I had just looked in a old ED coding book and that's what it states.

Thanks for the refresher!


----------



## Mojo (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, only 2 history areas are required for a complete PFSH for ED visits.


----------



## mcho (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't think so.  Because ed is always new patient, so it's gotta be 3 hx to be a complete.


----------



## Mojo (Nov 15, 2010)

Per CPT, no distinction is made between new and established patients in the ED.


----------



## Mojo (Nov 16, 2010)

*PFSH Documentation Guidelines*

A complete PFSH is of a review of two or all three of the PFSH history areas, depending on the category of the E/M service. A review of all three history areas is required for services that by their nature include a comprehensive assessment or reassessment of the patient. A review of two of the three history areas is sufficient for other services.

DG: At least one specific item from two of the three history areas must be
documented for a complete PFSH for the following categories of E/M
services: office or other outpatient services, established patient;* emergency
department*; subsequent nursing facility care; domiciliary care, established
patient; and home care, established patient.

DG: At least one specific item from each of the three history areas must be
documented for a complete PFSH for the following categories of E/M
services: office or other outpatient services, new patient; hospital
observation services; hospital inpatient services, initial care; consultations;
comprehensive nursing facility assessments; domiciliary care, new patient;
and home care, new patient.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi 

 it can be 2 out of 3


----------

